# Broxi, sweet young lurcher in Dumfries



## simplysardonic

This sad little lad has had quite an unsettled time lately & he really needs a committed forever home who will work through his issues & give him a ton of love & cuddles.

Could you be the loving home he deserves?

Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre.


----------



## Tigerneko

I really really do wish someone from PF would adopt him, i'd so love to be able to see him settle in a new home x


----------



## LolaBoo

He really does need an amazing home hes been pushed from home to home then into rescue, would be lovely if someone from PF could give him a home


----------



## lotlot

Poor boy  I hope he finds his forever home soon. He's had such an unsettled start to his life


----------



## lilythepink

We got our lurcher in june this year so they are roughly the same age.

Poor pup, passed around and still such a young boy.

I hope he gets a good home soon.hope all the dogs there get settled.


----------



## shetlandlover

Poor lad, he looks really scared. 

Hope someone from the forum can give him a loving life long home.


----------



## momentofmadness

This little dog does really need to be given a fresh start in a home that is stable... im pretty sure he will give all the love in the world to the right family... And he will soon forget his confusing past x


----------



## Guest

I look everyday to see if poor little Broxi has been reserved 

Would really make my day if he was. Such a lovely little chap who deserves love and security and a nice fire to lay by.

Keeping my fingers crossed for this boy.


----------



## Paula07

I really wish I could take him, im sure he would fit in great here and he's not far from us either. Sadly, I am still living with my parents until I can find a house so no chance at the moment . Poor boy, I hope he gets the home he deserves soon.


----------



## lozzibear

Poor boy  If I wasn't still living at home, then I would contact the rescue about him... but my mum would never allowed it with two already here.


----------



## Paula07

A friend of mine is contacting the kennels for more information about Broxi, they are hoping to give him a home! :thumbup1:

They adopted one of my foster girls - Zara(also a lurcher) and they have cats and kids too. I wish we knew the truth so I could pass on some information but il just let the rescue do that as we don't know what's true and what's not.


----------



## simplysardonic

Paula07 said:


> A friend of mine is contacting the kennels for more information about Broxi, they are hoping to give him a home! :thumbup1:
> 
> They adopted one of my foster girls - Zara(also a lurcher) and they have cats and kids too. I wish we knew the truth so I could pass on some information but il just let the rescue do that as we don't know what's true and what's not.


Oh wow that really is exciting news! All fingers & paws here are crossed


----------



## emmaviolet

Paula07 said:


> A friend of mine is contacting the kennels for more information about Broxi, they are hoping to give him a home! :thumbup1:
> 
> They adopted one of my foster girls - Zara(also a lurcher) and they have cats and kids too. I wish we knew the truth so I could pass on some information but il just let the rescue do that as we don't know what's true and what's not.


Oh wouldn't that be fantastic.

I have my fingers crossed too.


----------



## Paula07

simplysardonic said:


> Oh wow that really is exciting news! All fingers & paws here are crossed





emmaviolet said:


> Oh wouldn't that be fantastic.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed too.


I know, I so hope it works out! They have been looking for a friend for Zara for a while so fingers crossed!


----------



## momentofmadness

Any news xxx


----------



## Paula07

The family interested in giving Broxi a home havent heard anything back from the rescue yet .


----------



## lostbear

That picture breaks my heart - he looks so confused and worried and abandoned.


----------



## emmaviolet

Any word yet?


----------



## BenBoy

I hope so, poor boy


----------



## Milliepoochie

Bless Broxi. 

Hope he is in a proper loving home soon x x


----------



## Paula07

I've not heard anything yet. The people interested in Broxi said they would keep me updated when the rescue get in touch..

Just noticed they have changed his profile to not good with kids so not sure they will be able to give Broxi a home as they have two kids .


----------



## chichi

Oh, poor boy. Hope he is soon settled in his new forever home, wherever that may be


----------



## emmaviolet

Paula07 said:


> I've not heard anything yet. The people interested in Broxi said they would keep me updated when the rescue get in touch..
> 
> Just noticed they have changed his profile to not good with kids so not sure they will be able to give Broxi a home as they have two kids .


Thanks for updating us.

I wonder why they have put that now? Poor little boy, he has had such a bad few months I wouldn't be surprised if it took it's toll. Poor thing. :nonod:


----------



## Milliepoochie

Paula07 said:


> I've not heard anything yet. The people interested in Broxi said they would keep me updated when the rescue get in touch..
> 
> Just noticed they have changed his profile to not good with kids so not sure they will be able to give Broxi a home as they have two kids .


Hopefully the lad has a better chance of finding a forever home with a true decsription of what his 'ideal' home would be.

Still makes me angry thinking how he was passed around


----------



## simplysardonic

Bumping this for this little man


----------



## emmaviolet

simplysardonic said:


> Bumping this for this little man


Hopefully he will have a home soon, I can't believe he is still stuck in these kennels, it's making me so sad that he doesn't have a home yet.


----------



## momentofmadness

I also wonder why suddenly the change on his profile I thought a forum member hD worked with him and he was safe with kids as they have very young kids...


----------



## emmaviolet

momentofmadness said:


> I also wonder why suddenly the change on his profile I thought a forum member hD worked with him and he was safe with kids as they have very young kids...


I hate to say this, but it is what come into my head.

I know that some people contacted the rescue concerned about the person who gave him up, the person has given up other dogs to the rescue that are still there.
I wonder if, to save face with the rescue she said that Broxi was no good with her children and they have no choice but to take her for her word otherwise, like we have seen in the media, it could end in tears and it could fall back to them if they do not listen.

Again, I'm not sure and it could just be my whirring mind!


----------



## chichi

emmaviolet said:


> I hate to say this, but it is what come into my head.
> 
> I know that some people contacted the rescue concerned about the person who gave him up, the person has given up other dogs to the rescue that are still there.
> I wonder if, to save face with the rescue she said that Broxi was no good with her children and they have no choice but to take her for her word otherwise, like we have seen in the media, it could end in tears and it could fall back to them if they do not listen.
> 
> Again, I'm not sure and it could just be my whirring mind!


That is pure evil if she lied about the dog to make herself look less of a bad owner :mad2:

Not being able to go to a home with children, will obviously cut down the amount of suitable homes by a large amount  Surely nobody would lie about something like that! I hope :frown2:

I see where you are coming from though EmmaV! Nothing can be taken as gospel with some people :frown2:

Hope the little lovely finds his forever home soon. So sad!


----------



## Cleo38

chichi said:


> That is pure evil if she lied about the dog to make herself look less of a bad owner :mad2:
> 
> Not being able to go to a home with children, will obviously cut down the amount of suitable homes by a large amount  *Surely nobody would lie about something like that! I hope *:frown2:
> 
> I see where you are coming from though EmmaV! Nothing can be taken as gospel with some people :frown2:
> 
> Hope the little lovely finds his forever home soon. So sad!


Where that member is concerned then nothing would surprise me 

Hope Broxi does get a home soon, I thought he would have been snapped up by now


----------



## emmaviolet

chichi said:


> That is pure evil if she lied about the dog to make herself look less of a bad owner :mad2:
> 
> Not being able to go to a home with children, will obviously cut down the amount of suitable homes by a large amount  Surely nobody would lie about something like that! I hope :frown2:
> 
> I see where you are coming from though EmmaV! Nothing can be taken as gospel with some people :frown2:
> 
> Hope the little lovely finds his forever home soon. So sad!


As I said, I have no idea, all I do know is that people got in contact with the rescue, after that his info has changed.

I know it is evil, but we cannot say what has already happened with this poor soul isn't evil too. :frown2: On the same day she posted a happy thread about him he was already up for sale, then the Pauline episode.

It would be for only selfish reasons she would say it, but then you can't say she hasn't been. But I don't know....


----------



## simplysardonic

He's posted on Lurcher Link as well.

From what I remember he had resource guarding issues, I'm pretty sure 2 weeks (I think this was the time he was in his home, could have been less though) isn't long enough to say the issues had been rectified :frown2:

A shame that these weren't disclosed from the beginning  

The other poor dog Rocky that was passed to the same rescue is not recommended with children either.


----------



## chichi

What about the puppy that died? Makes you wonder, doesn't it. Just how much was actual fact and not fiction:frown2:


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> He's posted on Lurcher Link as well.
> 
> From what I remember he had resource guarding issues, I'm pretty sure 2 weeks (I think this was the time he was in his home, could have been less though) isn't long enough to say the issues had been rectified :frown2:
> 
> A shame that these weren't disclosed from the beginning
> 
> The other poor dog Rocky that was passed to the same rescue is not recommended with children either.


I can't believe he is still there either, he was dumped there ages ago wasn't he?! Poor, poor dog 

I was told (by someone working at a rescue centre) that some people will say anything to justify them dumping their dogs just as long as they come away looking good .... seems to fit with a certain member who used to be here .....


----------



## chichi

Hang on, regarding the puppy that died, I've not gone and got mixed up, have I?

I thought that same person got a puppy at 7 weeks and it got killed in a road accident. Have I got her mixed up with someone else?

I've just looked for the thread but can't find it? Am I going mad? Hope I haven't got her mixed up with another member


----------



## emmaviolet

chichi said:


> Hang on, regarding the puppy that died, I've not gone and got mixed up, have I?
> 
> I thought that same person got a puppy at 7 weeks and it got killed in a road accident. Have I got her mixed up with someone else?
> 
> I've just looked for the thread but can't find it? Am I going mad? Hope I haven't got her mixed up with another member


No that was her, a load of her threads were removed but no one will tell anyone why they are gone for good, all of Broxi is gone too! 

RE the puppies death, You never entirely know the truth with people who treat animals in this disposable way. They do not mean to them what our animals mean to us.

I don't know, I think the puppy may have been run over. I'm not sure how much of the story I believe though.


----------



## chichi

emmaviolet said:


> No that was her, a load of her threads were removed but no one will tell anyone why they are gone for good, all of Broxi is gone too!
> 
> RE the puppies death, You never entirely know the truth with people who treat animals in this disposable way. They do not mean to them what our animals mean to us.
> 
> I don't know, I think the puppy may have been run over. I'm not sure how much of the story I believe though.


Oh right, yes I think it was said the pup got out and then got hit by a car. At the time, I smelled a rat, because when she opened the thread about getting the puppy, she was really evasive about how old the pup was. I remember asking a couple of times how old the pup was (I could see she was too young to be away from the Dam) for a toy breed and she didn't answer. Then when she said "7 weeks" EVENTUALLY, I asked why she had got her so young...she didn't reply!

That's why when the thread went up about the puppy's death, I really smelled a rat but because she seemed so popular on here, I thought I was just being a doubter without good reason. Just shows that sometimes your gut instinct about people is a [email protected]@dy good guide.


----------



## emmaviolet

chichi said:


> Oh right, yes I think it was said the pup got out and then got hit by a car. At the time, I smelled a rat, because when she opened the thread about getting the puppy, she was really evasive about how old the pup was. I remember asking a couple of times how old the pup was (I could see she was too young to be away from the Dam) for a toy breed and she didn't answer. Then when she said "7 weeks" EVENTUALLY, I asked why she had got her so young...she didn't reply!
> 
> That's why when the thread went up about the puppy's death, I really smelled a rat but because she seemed so popular on here, I thought I was just being a doubter without good reason. Just shows that sometimes your gut instinct about people is a [email protected]@dy good guide.


I think Izzie was got in the same way she got Chase and many others, some BYB selling early and cheap.  I thought she was far too small, I remember you asking and thought you would have a good idea as your breed is tiny anyway!

Yes, sadly quite a few privately talked about it, I remember even a few years back talking via PM about it, but this last year has seen an increase in it all.
Not only dogs, but cats, rats and snakes have all gone from her ownership.


----------



## chichi

emmaviolet said:


> I think Izzie was got in the same way she got Chase and many others, some BYB selling early and cheap.  I thought she was far too small, I remember you asking and thought you would have a good idea as your breed is tiny anyway!
> 
> Yes, sadly quite a few privately talked about it, I remember even a few years back talking via PM about it, but this last year has seen an increase in it all.
> *Not only dogs, but cats, rats and snakes have all gone from her ownership*.


That is so sad, if she has treated those animals in a similar way to Broxi....

If she's been a member on here for years, then you have to wonder why she would buy a pup that a careless breeder is selling off cheap! Its not like she doesn't know the right way to buy a puppy, as there are so many threads on PF stating what breeders to avoid, etc.

Sounds like she has some sort of problem, which of course is sad but I am afraid I just feel really sorry for the animals she has involved in her problem and they have ended up paying the price of her irresponsible actions :frown2:


----------



## simplysardonic

chichi said:


> That is so sad, if she has treated those animals in a similar way to Broxi....
> 
> If she's been a member on here for years, then you have to wonder why she would buy a pup that a careless breeder is selling off cheap! Its not like she doesn't know the right way to buy a puppy, as there are so many threads on PF stating what breeders to avoid, etc.
> 
> Sounds like she has some sort of problem, which of course is sad but I am afraid I just feel really sorry for the animals she has involved in her problem and they have ended up paying the price of her irresponsible actions :frown2:


That's how I feel, I don't feel anything but contempt for her, but real sadness for the animals, & her children who see them coming & going like new tellys or something, they're the ones who are suffering due to her need for attention or praise, or whatever it is :frown2:


----------



## momentofmadness

chichi said:


> That is so sad, if she has treated those animals in a similar way to Broxi....
> 
> If she's been a member on here for years, then you have to wonder why she would buy a pup that a careless breeder is selling off cheap! Its not like she doesn't know the right way to buy a puppy, as there are so many threads on PF stating what breeders to avoid, etc.
> 
> Sounds like she has some sort of problem, which of course is sad but I am afraid I just feel really sorry for the animals she has involved in her problem and they have ended up paying the price of her irresponsible actions :frown2:


Yeah... Shes a dog trainer... And reabilitates animals and does a walking service.. Does this person still have a website??

Personally I think its depression. ..


----------



## simplysardonic

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah... Shes a dog trainer... And reabilitates animals and does a walking service.. *Does this person still have a website??*
> 
> Personally I think its depression. ..


Yep, it's still there.


----------



## shetlandlover

What I will say is that another pup has passed through her door and I do wonder how long this one will stay.

I find it odd that dogs that have been around her children and been "safe" are suddenly not child suitable. :frown2:


----------



## Cleo38

shetlandlover said:


> What I will say is that another pup has passed through her door and I do wonder how long this one will stay.
> 
> I find it odd that dogs that have been around her children and been "safe" are suddenly not child suitable. :frown2:


I know, so no lessons have been learnt & she will carry on as she always has done


----------



## momentofmadness

Shes got another one????


----------



## chichi

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah... Shes a dog trainer... And reabilitates animals and does a walking service.. Does this person still have a website??
> 
> Personally I think its depression. ..


A dog trainer that treats pets like disposable items 

Depression....I bet Broxi is suffering from that, stuck in kennels :frown2:

I know lots of people suffering with depression...that alone surely cannot make a person act like a complete douche in treating pets in such a terrible way; surely


----------



## Cleo38

momentofmadness said:


> Shes got another one????


Yep ...


----------



## momentofmadness

chichi said:


> A dog trainer that treats pets like disposable items
> 
> Depression....I bet Broxi is suffering from that, stuck in kennels :frown2:
> 
> I know lots of people suffering with depression...that alone surely cannot make a person act like a complete douche in treating pets in such a terrible way; surely


Chichi... I do not condone her behaviour. . Being an Ex Mod.. I know what has been going on..I was stating.. statements she has made over tge years... I also know if anyone questions her or says anything she doesn't like the threads get closed and moved... at her request... I also know that.. Yes Depression can make you behave in this way... Im talking from experience of a family member... 
I


----------



## chichi

momentofmadness said:


> Chichi... I do not condone her behaviour. . Being an Ex Mod.. I know what has been going on..I was stating.. statements she has made over tge years... I also know if anyone questions her or says anything she doesn't like the threads get closed and moved... at her request... I also know that.. Yes Depression can make you behave in this way... Im talking from experience of a family member...
> I


No, I didn't think you condoned it...was just saying.

It just seems odd that depression would make a person behave so bizarrely  Especially one that knows (or should do) how animals suffer when being uprooted from their owners/homes.

I'm not saying that re-homing is wrong. Of course it isn't if there is a good reason for it and it's done responsibly. That's obviously not the case with the person in question though. Very sad for the pets


----------



## Cleo38

momentofmadness said:


> Chichi... I do not condone her behaviour. . Being an Ex Mod.. I know what has been going on..I was stating.. statements she has made over tge years... I also know if anyone *questions her or says anything she doesn't like the threads get closed and moved... at her request*... I also know that.. Yes Depression can make you behave in this way... Im talking from experience of a family member...
> I


Funny how this applies to her & yet not others. Wonder why people here are helping her cover up her shady past & removing all trace of those poor dogs that have been dumped in rescues through no fault of their own


----------



## chichi

momentofmadness said:


> Chichi... I do not condone her behaviour. . Being an Ex Mod.. I know what has been going on..I was stating.. statements she has made over tge years... I also know if anyone questions her or says anything she doesn't like the threads get closed and moved... at her request... I also know that.. Yes Depression can make you behave in this way... Im talking from experience of a family member...
> I


Also, forgot to say that I don't understand how she gets the Mods to move threads willy nilly. Surely, not all the threads that have disappeared were worthy of moving


----------



## Cleo38

chichi said:


> Also, forgot to say that I don't understand how she gets the Mods to move threads willy nilly. Surely, not all the threads that have disappeared were worthy of moving


No, they weren't. Threads were made asking why & yet were closed with no one really answering the question. Sickening really


----------



## emmaviolet

Cleo38 said:


> Funny how this applies to her & yet not others. Wonder why people here are helping her cover up her shady past & removing all trace of those poor dogs that have been dumped in rescues through no fault of their own


No one answered who deleted them all, even when asked.

Completely agree, it's helped her cover up all of this history.


----------



## momentofmadness

If you start a thread.. then request it to be closed that is what used to happen.. can not speak for what happens now... Ridiculous. ..


----------



## emmaviolet

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah... Shes a dog trainer... And reabilitates animals and does a walking service.. Does this person still have a website??
> 
> Personally I think its depression. ..


Website? 

Since when was she a trainer?


----------



## Cleo38

emmaviolet said:


> No one answered who deleted them all, even when asked.
> 
> Completely agree, it's helped her cover up all of this history.


Like those poor dogs never existed


----------



## chichi

Cleo38 said:


> Like those poor dogs never existed


Maybe she pulled the "I'll sue for libel" shite  Often those who have something to hide pull that one!


----------



## shetlandlover

momentofmadness said:


> Shes got another one????


Yeah a young GSD puppy. When someone asked her where she got it she said it was her secret. :frown2:


----------



## momentofmadness

Petforums Dog Chat... chat about our beloved dogs....


----------



## 2Hounds

I thought Broxi may have found a home by now being young, he's a cute dog but has a sort of worried expression in that photo . He's perhaps had competition for food as was living with other dogs and will improve with time and some training, though can understand not homing a young bouncy dog with a food issue around younger children. 

The lady who posted him on lurcherlink i think got her dog from that rescue & just posts up any lurchers they have in. I pm'ed her when Rocky turned up to link his breeding info that had been posted here, so sad to see he's also still waiting for a home after all this time. I find whole situation with this past owner sad , supposedly helping various foster dogs, but only ever wanting to keep the pups and changing truth to suit all the time as pets come & go, starting to think is more attention seeking as why even tell people.


----------



## Milliepoochie

2Hounds said:


> I thought Broxi may have found a home by now being young, he's a cute dog but has a sort of worried expression in that photo . He's perhaps had competition for food as was living with other dogs and will improve with time and some training, though can understand not homing a young bouncy dog with a food issue around younger children.
> 
> The lady who posted him on lurcherlink i think got her dog from that rescue & just posts up any lurchers they have in. I pm'ed her when Rocky turned up to link his breeding info that had been posted here, so sad to see he's also still waiting for a home after all this time. I find whole situation with this past owner sad , supposedly helping various foster dogs, but only ever wanting to keep the pups and changing truth to suit all the time as pets come & go, starting to think is more attention seeking as why even tell people.


I agree.

I keep checking the page and keep seeing Broxi's face there.

And also lets not forget Rocky is still there to :frown2:

Quite frankly I can only think it must be so exhausting lying the whole time trying to remember each dogs story etc :shocked: As for the reasons behind such behaviour well only Broxi's past own understands that but it is so wrong on so many levels. 

As for a certain someone being a 'dog trainer' lol Explains all the threads of 'I have a friend who needs some advice .......' 

**Lol found the website in question - Incase anyone needs any advice it has a very informative page on 'Buying a puppy'**


----------



## new westie owner

This is why i never commented on this persons posts  just bit my tongue every time saw new thread as she seemed so liked by most people  poor pets...


----------



## Goldstar

Why does it say that Broxi was the only animal in the house


----------



## simplysardonic

Goldstar said:


> Why does it say that Broxi was the only animal in the house


I think that in between being taken on in by the owner/foster/whatever on here & the rescue, she sold him on to someone else (there was an advert found in the classifieds). I don't think anyone will know the real story with this poor dog


----------



## Goldstar

simplysardonic said:


> I think that in between being taken on in by the owner/foster/whatever on here & the rescue, she sold him on to someone else (there was an advert found in the classifieds). I don't think anyone will know the real story with this poor dog


Oh  Poor boy. I didn't realise


----------



## catseyes

Milliepoochie said:


> I agree.
> 
> I keep checking the page and keep seeing Broxi's face there.
> 
> And also lets not forget Rocky is still there to :frown2:
> 
> Quite frankly I can only think it must be so exhausting lying the whole time trying to remember each dogs story etc :shocked: As for the reasons behind such behaviour well only Broxi's past own understands that but it is so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> As for a certain someone being a 'dog trainer' lol Explains all the threads of 'I have a friend who needs some advice .......'
> 
> **Lol found the website in question - Incase anyone needs any advice it has a very informative page on 'Buying a puppy'**


Oh my she has a dog trainer website?? really? jeez. These poor poor dogs little broxi its such a heartbreaking story i hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Guest

I don't want to go off on one, for reasons best known to myself  I just hope little Broxi finds a lovely, lovely forever home, worthy of him. He looks like such a sweet little boy


----------



## gorgeous

That poor sweet dog. I do so hope he gets a loving home soon.


----------



## Julesky

Just caught up on this thread.

If ever the phrase, 'They walk amongst us' was applicable this is it.

She must have some issues for all this.
Always the dogs that suffer. Poor Broxi, all of us on here know how tough it can be dealing with either your new puppy or rescue of whatever age, teaching them the way and dealing with the responsibility is such a trial and very stressful- if we can do it you'd think a self- styled dog trainer would understand and persevere.

The levels of deception are mind-boggling.

Fingers crossed for a new home soon


----------



## Canine K9

Has Broxi not found a home yet?


----------



## simplysardonic

Bump for Broxi, it's cold, & he would love a nice fireside to curl up next to


----------



## Picklelily

Has poor little Broxie still not found a home


----------



## emmaviolet

Picklelily said:


> Has poor little Broxie still not found a home


It looks like he hasn't, not even reserved either.

I see in the advert he has a new picture and has gotten quite tall.

I can't explain how sad I feel when I think of this poor souls puppyhood going from home to home and now spending it in a rescue.

If only all dogs could have a safe, warm and loving home.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Looks like the poor soul could be spending Christmas in kennels.

 

Got our paws crossed for you Broxi


----------



## H0lly

Just seen the website!! no words really  Hope Broxi gets a new home soon


----------



## noushka05

Poor Broxie, what a rubbish life hes had up to now


----------



## simplysardonic

Bump for Broxi


----------



## Meezey

Heartbreaking this poor boy still hasn't found a home makes me bloody angry too, hope the new GSD pup was worth this poor boy being in kennels STILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chichi

Meezey said:


> Heartbreaking this poor boy still hasn't found a home makes me bloody angry too, hope the new GSD pup was worth this poor boy being in kennels STILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed!

Kennels is no life for that poor dog! Shameful what SOME humans do to their pets :cursing:


----------



## simplysardonic

Broxi's still waiting for a family of his own x


----------



## simplysardonic

Another bump for Broxi


----------



## Goldstar

Wouldn't it be lovely for him to find a home for Christmas


----------



## new westie owner

Another bump good luck little guy


----------



## LolaBoo

Has this poor boy not found a home yet, im disgusted on how hes been treated


----------



## simplysardonic

Bumpty bump, Broxi's still looking, let's make 2014 a great year for him!


----------



## littleangel01

awww i really love this boy have done since i first saw him  cant believe he still looking. 

sadly the girls are unspayed and that makes most rescues turn us down


----------



## simplysardonic

Fingers crossed everyone, I just went to bump this wee man & he's been reserved!!


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> Fingers crossed everyone, I just went to bump this wee man & he's been reserved!!


That's fantastic news - fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## chichi

simplysardonic said:


> Fingers crossed everyone, I just went to bump this wee man & he's been reserved!!


Oh thank goodness.....fingers and toes crossed that he ends up in his forever home soon


----------



## emmaviolet

simplysardonic said:


> Fingers crossed everyone, I just went to bump this wee man & he's been reserved!!


Just seen this, what good news, I have everything crossed it all works out for him at last!


----------



## Milliepoochie

What fantastic news. 

PAws crossed for you Broxi hope you find yourself in your true forever home :thumbup1:


----------



## lostbear

Just checking on Broxi's progress, and was astonished and saddened that such a lovely lad had not been re-homed yet - and then I read down to the good news!


HOORAY!

I hope whoever adopts him registers here and we can all follow his progress - wouldn't it be lovely? 

(Yes - I know - I live in a dream world of angels and unicorns and rainbows and happy endings . . . 

. . . a girl can dream, though, can't she?):closedeyes:


----------



## cbrookman

Awww, great news, have been keeping a check on Broxi since all the you know what hit the fan a few months back. So glad there is an interest shown in him. Let's hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Milliepoochie

The link to Broxi's page "Cannot be found" hoping this means he is in his forever home.

At last lil Broxi in his own special home.  :001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic

YAY! Best of luck little man :001_tt1: xxxx

MODS, would it be OK to close this now


----------



## Picklelily

fantastic news :biggrin:


----------



## emmaviolet

Aw isn't that just amazing, I hope he has the amazing life he deserves from now on and his new family will make up for everything.

I wish him lots of love and a long life with his family.


----------

